# A Haunting Christmas Parody



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a little parody of the Christmas poem "Night Before Christmas" I wrote. Roxy put the video together and narrated.






Here's the poem:

FRIGHT NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS

'Twas the night before Christmas, all were hiding in fear
'Cause Santa's gone crazy; all he's spreading is fear

He's slaughtered the elves, and Mrs. Claus, too
He's cooked all the reindeer, he's made Rudolf stew

Why did Santa go bonkers? We may never know
Was it too many cookies? Did he eat yellow snow?

Now he's hunting the naughty, and also the nice
But he hasn't got presents; now he carries a knife

There came from the yard such a horrible clatter
It was Santa himself, with gore all a-splattered

As he came toward the door with a chainsaw in hand
I lay on the floor thinking this was the end

That's when I awoke; I was still in my bed
The house was still quiet; 'twas all in my head

No more Jason or Freddy will I watch late at night!
Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good fright!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Yikes! I may not sleep tonight. That was creepy and cool. I'm glad it turned out to be a nightmare! LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the best Christmas anything I've seen all year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very well done and put together!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hehehe.. good job


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

That was great.

Scary X-mas and Happy Horror Days


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since it's getting to be Christmas time again I think it's time for renewing a Christmas poem.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love it! Great job both of you


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That was great! You guys are so creative!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a great parody. I loved the little music box going in the background; it made the whole thing seem almost normal.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was really funny. You guys are quite the team.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that was very good!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Santa is overrated. (beetcha toit creepstah!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Santa is overrated. (beetcha toit creepstah!)


you two are still going at it? :lolkin:

The video is awesome and so is the poem! Roxy you have the perfect voice for that kind of poem!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you guys are enjoying it again this year

DA, I keep telling myself I've missed my calling


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We updated the link (in the first post) to a new version we saved on YouTube. Photobucket sucks for videos. 

FrightGuy included our poem in his Holiday Spooktacular podcast, posted on Dec. 24th.

Link is http://frightradio.podomatic.com/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty soon you guys will go pro, and we will be able to say we knew you when.


----------

